# Help removing leisure battery from under seat



## Froggiefred

Hi Can anyone please help? We are trying to get to the battery under the driver seat of our hobby 750 (fiat ducato) but can not fathom how to get into it. i.e. the seat is on top and it will not come out from the front. Am I being totally 'blonde' please can anyone help? Thanks Annie


----------



## ched999uk

I believe you have to unbolt the seat!!! Stupid design if you ask me. I believe there are 2 torq bolts at rear of seat and 2 more at front. You might have to slide seat forwards and back to get at the bolts. 

Also the seat is very heavy so be careful!!!


----------



## Froggiefred

*seat*

Hi Thank you I thought that might be the case but was hoping not! Never mind will just have to get on with it.


----------



## clive1821

Yes correct in every way....


----------



## raynipper

ched999uk said:


> I believe you have to unbolt the seat!!! Stupid design if you ask me. I believe there are 2 torq bolts at rear of seat and 2 more at front. You might have to slide seat forwards and back to get at the bolts.
> 
> Also the seat is very heavy so be careful!!!


Yep, daft but thats the only way to even check the electrolyte.
As I have three 110 amp leisure batteries in our Hobby, I will buy sealed ones when the time comes.

Ray.


----------



## cabby

Yes take the seat off, suggest you undo the back bolts first.then you will not have the seat tilting backwards as you TRY to undo the bolts at the back of the seat. simples. yes.   

cabby


----------



## Sprinta

yes, as above, I've got 2 x85ah squeezed in under mine.


----------



## lovelace

*Seat torx bolts!*

Hi there,
Trying to remove the front seat on my Hobby Van to get at the battery and whilst I can remove the front pair of torx bolts, the rear ones just will not shift!
I am using an extended torx spanner and the only thing that is happening is the torx head is burring... Tried a bit of WD40 but no difference. Can anyone help?


----------



## raynipper

Dunno Lovelace.
Mine came out fairly easily but I can imagine if some corrosion has occurred and the threads are stuck it might be very difficult.

If the internal torx vanes are burring, the only way would be to grip the outside of the bolt with a good quality wrench. Maybe a little heat to try and free off the joint.

Ray.


----------



## ched999uk

Try Plusgas its much better than WD40. Plusgas is designed to penetrate and loosen bolts. 

WD40 is a Water Dispersant!!! That's all!!!!!!!


----------

